# Warm Up Swing Drills on the Fairway



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I have been to the fairways a couple of times, and I just can't figure out why I need to "warm up" to make my Golf Swing hit better?

Its like if start at 630am at the fairway, my first tee shots would either slice, it's really disgraceful & frustrating.

Then when I reach the back nine, my shots gets better, even if there are many hazards around. It's like all my muscles are like a diesel engine driven car, the longer I am on the fairway, the better my shots are. But, I want to be consistent from Hole 1 to hole 18th.

Is there a way were I could do some warm up drills so that I can get my Golf Swing tempo?

I tried hitting a few baskets before going to the fairway, and it never works. I am not sure if its just mental block or something.

Or is it similar to Basketball players where they do some round robins before playing Basketball.

What do you guys do to helped you get into the groove?

Help me with your ideas


----------



## zaphod (Jan 3, 2007)

It sounds like its between the ears. Swing is sound if it improves but tension etc just gets in the way. Try closing eyes and visualizing and feeling your swing and results before you hit. Make sure you open your eyes:laugh: 
Another technique i use to break that funk is to tee off with hybrid - 3 wood -5 iron. Nothing better for ego than to start with a great shot.

good luck


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I go to the driving range, always before hitting the course. Don't be afraid to club down a bit. I will sometimes use a 3 wood for 200 yard Par 3's if I don't feel quite right! I may look funny to the guys behind me..but after I sink my Birdie putt, their not talking anymore!


----------

